# Storing hay under a tarp



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am going to store some square bales under a tarp and I was wondering if it would work under some trees. I don't have a good place in the open because I don't want to stack on the hay meadow but over at the tree line where they will be out of the way. They want be there very long after the hay is gone out of barns probably move it in there.Would this hurt anything?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Are they going on pallets first and then a tarp?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Some considerations: Depends a lot on your climate.

1. If they are going on the ground, you will most likely lose the bottom row to mold/mildew. Hay on dirt is very efficient at wicking moisture.

2. Even on pallets, on the open ground, you may have mold/mildew issues with the bottom row. One method to deter this is to put a layer of heavy mil plastic down first and then place the pallets on top of that.

3. If you place a tarp on the entire stack and wrap it tightly, you may create a moisture trap which might result in dusty hay. One way to alleviate that is to create an air gap between the tarp and the top layer of hay and to leave the sides open. i.e., you create an awning with the tarp.

4. Stack the top rows of hay to create a "gable" so that rain will run off.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

4" crushed Rock underneath does wonders


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Rockmart is spot on on the moisture trap. The first year they did round bales here the shed was finished in time for the first hay and it was wrapped up tight with a heavy silver tarp. Everywhere the tarp touched the hay it was a slimy rotted mess and where it wasn't touching it was sprouting Oats. If the ends had just been left open air could have flowed through as it was stacked in a long pyramid.


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks,yes I put a pallet on the balewagon like Rodney R does and then set them down and going to put 2 wide on top to give it some air flow,later might put some boards on the side to keep the tarp away from the stack and shed some water away from the stack.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

nhbaler282 said:


> Thanks,yes I put a pallet on the balewagon like Rodney R does and then set them down and going to put 2 wide on top to give it some air flow,later might put some boards on the side to keep the tarp away from the stack and shed some water away from the stack.


Is there another thread that discusses pallets on the balewagon? I'd love to hear/read more about this?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Is there another thread that discusses pallets on the balewagon? I'd love to hear/read more about this?


Yes there is another thread that discuses hay storage and what the best methods are.

Rock mart is right on target. In the north east we put down plastic then pallets. For cover I tent the tarp away from the sides, but keep it open. I personally found that ground screws work great with bungies, found them on amazon for $14 for 6


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I used two 30 x 60 tarps this year over 4 wagons backed against each other. The tops were peaked and I weighted the hems with old 10 lb sash weights and parked in a windy open area. We had bad experiences in years before storing on the ground but the first load has gone out and stayed perfect. I think its important to keep air moving underneath in such a humid area.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> I used two 30 x 60 tarps this year over 4 wagons backed against each other. The tops were peaked and I weighted the hems with old 10 lb sash weights and parked in a windy open area. We had bad experiences in years before storing on the ground but the first load has gone out and stayed perfect. I think its important to keep air moving underneath in such a humid area.


I've done the same, but had issues with the corners ripping on the sharp edges of the wagon. There is another thread that talks about this. 
Did you use anything to protect the tarp on the wagon edges ?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Grateful11 said:


> Rockmart is spot on on the moisture trap. The first year they did round bales here the shed was finished in time for the first hay and it was wrapped up tight with a heavy silver tarp. Everywhere the tarp touched the hay it was a slimy rotted mess and where it wasn't touching it was sprouting Oats. If the ends had just been left open air could have flowed through as it was stacked in a long pyramid.


Just started handleing a reusable,breathable hay tarp.It lets the moisture escape threw it when the hay sweats.The stack needs to be peaked so the water runs off to make it work correctly.Supposed to last 8+ yrs.Have plastic screw ancors to secure to stacks.Have a few out this yr so we will see how they work out.Made in Europe and the co says they work well there.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

One of the wagons had rounded tube racks which has been perfect, the other I lined the side the wind comes from just even with the wagon. The other side overhangs but never seems to touch.



DSLinc1017 said:


> I've done the same, but had issues with the corners ripping on the sharp edges of the wagon. There is another thread that talks about this.
> Did you use anything to protect the tarp on the wagon edges ?


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have done this for alot of years with great success. Coming off NH 3 wide Bale wagon double row the top then put one bale on middle I use round bale tarps w/ pocket for rebar at bottom then tie rebar to bottom row of bales with bale twine. leave ends open so stack can breath. I have 1500 sm squares covered right now in southern, ohio


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

ive said this before on here but we store 75000 + sm squares a year under tarp and we lose less the 2.5 % to spoilage or bad bottoms

its all about where you stack it and how well the water drains away from the stack for saving bottoms.

we stack solely on plastic two layers thick. we use old plastic taken off of greenhouses, works great. you have to do a couple modifications to a NH bale wagon to make it so they dont tear the plastic when pulling out from underneath it but the mods take about an afternoon and maybe a $100 in material.

the other thing we've had really good luck with is putting two stacks tight side by side and then creating a peak/ridge on the top of the stack so the water runs off. putting two side by side or a double stack as we call it gives you better drainage off the top and a larger air volume ontop of the stack for the humidity to sweat out.

the other big thing is keeping the tarps fiddle string tight. we use a cinch system sold by a neighbor of ours that eliminates the need for stack or ground pins or tarpstraps.

in the 12 years since we started using the cinches we have not lost one tarp that they were on. For a reference we have double tarps that we started using in 1999 that are back on a stack this year and they'll be good for another couple years for sure.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Just started handleing a reusable,breathable hay tarp.It lets the moisture escape threw it when the hay sweats.The stack needs to be peaked so the water runs off to make it work correctly.Supposed to last 8+ yrs.Have plastic screw ancors to secure to stacks.Have a few out this yr so we will see how they work out.Made in Europe and the co says they work well there.


What do they cost?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, let me know how they work. Might use some for straw if wheat prices tank. Mike


----------



## SupaCova (Oct 29, 2013)

I am the North American Product Mgr. For Supacova tarps, they are both breathable, & rip proof, they are very durable. I would be happy to forward info to anyone who responds. We are currently working on brochures & a website, & will be attending many trade shows with our sister product Silostop. My email is [email protected]


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> What do they cost?


 PM sent


NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Cy, let me know how they work. Might use some for straw if wheat prices tank. Mike


PM sent.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

SupaCova said:


> I am the North American Product Mgr. For Supacova tarps, they are both breathable, & rip proof, they are very durable. I would be happy to forward info to anyone who responds. We are currently working on brochures & a website, & will be attending many trade shows with our sister product Silostop. My email is [email protected]


are you going to be at agri trade in red deer next week?


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

Aaron,can you explain how you modified the balewagon to stack on plastic? Thanks


----------

